
My father fought the CIA's secret war in Laos - bauc
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-42314701
======
karaokeyoga
Definitely worth reading … honest, nuanced, and short, to boot. The full audio
documentary is here:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p05psvz1](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p05psvz1)

